# Ginger keeps her head stuck in the fence



## Janine (Oct 7, 2007)

My sweet Ginger keeps sticking her head through the fence and then gets stuck. We've had to cut the wires before to get her out. As you can see from the pictures, the wire squares are about 6X6 or 8X8. Her horns are big enough to push though, but they get caught coming back.

I saw on another thread to tape a piece of hose on her horn. I don't get it. How? I was even thinking of putting a tennis ball on each tip. :laugh: Sometimes I worry she has been stuck for an hour or so when I'm not home. Any suggestions?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

some hot wire might do if you can get it strung at the point where she usually sticks her head through. Just a strand or two so that she respects the fence


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i agree with stacy a hot wire works wonders. usually mine will touch it once & then stay away from it. the other thing is to get some smaller square fence & run it along there.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

you cut the hose to be as long as going from one end of one horn, straight across to the end of the other horn, taping around each horn. Looks funny, but works and is you don't want to do electric, it works. We have electric so haven't had to do it, but seen a goat with it. Very funny and a conversation piece.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Wasn't it Shanti (?) on GW who taped hose over her goats horns to keep them from getting stuck or poking/hurting her other goats or people. If I remember correctly it looked something like this. But I have never done this before, so don't take my word for it. The red lines are where the horn tips are, and the yellow is the tape. The blue is the hose. I remeber you should take the tape off every few weeks to let the horns air out, otherwise they start to die and it isn't very good.


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope, not like that! You want to do it so that it is parallel to the ground. Kind of like you are crossing two t's at once. 
Make a peace sign with your right hand. Take your left index finger and lay it across your peace-signed fingers knuckles. Makes an upside-down A. Like that haha.


----------



## debpnigerians (Oct 20, 2007)

Yep, you need to make the hose or whatever you use wider than the openings she's been sticking her head through. I've seen folks tape a board to their buck's horns, but never a hose. Whatever you use needs to be fairly stiff, so it won't bend. One of the Boer does we used to have lost both her ears because she got her head stuck in a woven-wire fence.....we were raising a hog to butcher and she evidently stuck her head through the fence to get some corn he'd spilled. My husband came home to find her lying by the fence, bloody head still stuck, missing both ears. The hog bit them off. (She survived, the hog went to the butcher the next day and we've removed the horns of every animal we've had born on the place ever since!)


----------



## Janine (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas. I saw that picture Pace posted and at first I thought, she has a goat just like Ginger! Then I realized you photoshopped it!! I'll post pictures when I do something. Thanks again!


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Use a piece of pvc pipe lay it a crossed the top to middle of her horns and tape in place. Make sure the pipe is wider then the fence hole. So if your fence is 8x8 the pipe should be 9 to 10 inch long. Shelly


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Shelly said:


> Use a piece of pvc pipe lay it a crossed the top to middle of her horns and tape in place. Make sure the pipe is wider then the fence hole. So if your fence is 8x8 the pipe should be 9 to 10 inch long. Shelly


 I raise Cashmere goats and we HAVE to have horns on all our goats, and Shelly said what we do. It works great. They look a little funny but it works.
By the way your place looks beautiful, and so do your goats.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

PixieDustHollow said:


> Nope, not like that! You want to do it so that it is parallel to the ground. Kind of like you are crossing two t's at once.
> Make a peace sign with your right hand. Take your left index finger and lay it across your peace-signed fingers knuckles. Makes an upside-down A. Like that haha.


Whoops, sorry. I thought that's what it looked like. Oh well...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Emily what you demod was what someone showed for keeping the goats from hurting people with their horns. The upside down A is what I have heard as well for the horns.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

O.K. then, thanks for telling me  I guess looking at it, it wouldn't help all that much...


----------



## Janine (Oct 7, 2007)

OK, after getting stuck in the fence 3 times today, here's what I did:










It's helped already. The other goats keep looking at it. It's funny! By the way, Stacey, I reduced the size of the picture - Sorry for not doing it on the orginal post. :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh that isn't a problem.

I must say she looks kind of goofy though. I hope you don't have any more troubles with her from here on out.


----------

